# Paste Furniture Wax - What is best for a satin finish?



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I am looking to wax a new piece of furniture with a paste wax, and want a satin or low-luster finish. It will be applied over a well cured lacquer finish. Please comment on brand preference - Briwax, Howard etc. and colored vs. neutral color wax.
My piece is stained medium brown arts and crafts style. Since it is already sealed with finish, my main goal is to make it smooth to the touch, remove a few tiny polishing marks, and avoid making it too glossy. 
Also application - 0000 steel wool or cloth rag?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Willie, the wax will usually give you a satin finish, whether you want it or not. I use carnuba wax on my furniture. Apply it with a cloth. I use a wax brush to clean up after. The steel wool is ok if you're trying to get rid of some obvious nibs in the finish, just don't get to carried away with it. You don't want to cut through the finish.


----------



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

Love this site. Getting ready to ask the same question, and here it is already asked (well more or less).

Would wax work over a black oil hvlp painted finish- looking for the satin result. Is 'minwax paste finishing wax' the same as carnuba? There's a HD down the street with that. Could anyone suggest a specific brand and type- that way if I stroll into the local paint store I can wind up with the right thing…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Read the ingredients on the can and it will tell you if it contains carnuba. I use Johnson's paste wax like you would use on a floor. It works well for me and it does knock the gloss a bit. Carnuba is the best so look for a wax containing that.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In my experience, carnuba wax tends to give a glossier finish. Johnson's paste wax, buffed off before it fully dries, will give a nice satin finish.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I often wax with 0000 steel wool and a wax (your choice). I have been using the MinWax finishing wax 'cause it is available locally. It is available in a "natural" or "dark" compound. 
After wooling and waxing, I buff rather heavily with a terry towel to polish.
Note that I don't go for a high gloss.
Bill


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Charlie1958.
Do you mean Jonson's Paste Wax for polishing automobile body? 
Quote: In my experience, carnuba wax tends to give a glossier finish.* Johnson's paste wax, *buffed off before it fully dries, will give a nice satin finish*.*


----------

